# FET and Blastocyst Grading



## firedragon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post. I had a fresh blastocyst cycle (one grade 1 blastocyst) in January and had an ectopic in February. I had 2 blastocysts frozen and they were both thawed and transfered on 10 June. 

One was grade 2bc (just okay, not good) and the other one was not good - they mentioned something about the cavity collapsing and some cells deteriorating. They still transfered it though. 

I know grading is only an estimate but if anyone can let me know where I can find out more about this, that would be great!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Firedragon - here's some info - it does depend on the clinic, I know the one I go to just grades them by number only...

http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

All the best   

Mini x

/links


----------



## firedragon (Jun 14, 2011)

Mini - thanks for sending me this. Sorry to hear about your recent experience...wishing you lots of good luck for the future.


----------

